# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Pijnlijke benen voorkomen en genezen

## FRANCOIS580

*Heb jij al nu enige tijd last van vermoeide benen? Zware, vervelende en pijnlijke benen komen meer voor dan je wel denkt. Ze vinden hun oorzaak in een onvoldoende circulatie. Dat zorgt voor vochtophopingen, met zware en pijnlijke benen tot gevolg. Pijnlijke benen zijn niet leeftijdsgebonden, maar komen wél méér voor bij vrouwen dan bij mannen. Vooral vrouwen in de menopauze hebben er veel last van. Wat kun je zélf doen om zware en pijnlijke benen te voorkomen en vooral, hoe kun je ze genezen?

(Francois580)*

Lees verder: http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...n-genezen.html

----------

